# Training Basket plans



## Andyfitz

Anyone have any plans on building training baskets? or just basic dimensions of what a normal size one would be?


----------



## billyr70

Here are some standard shipping baskets that i use. Dimentions are 24in long by 16in wide by 11in high. I have a local guy make them for me for $30.00 each. Hope this helps. He makes small, medium, and large Baskets. I use the Medium witch is pictured below.

Billy


----------



## Action

*Bargin!*

$30 that is a bargin!
Jack

PS Is that a Busa?


----------



## billyr70

yes, 08 busa that i drag race.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm a Harley rider, And I rode one of those 2 weeks ago I didn't have the guts to open it up. You have got to be CRAZY a busa is scary fast.
Dave


----------



## billyr70

I LOVE racing...lol.. Pigeons, Busa, and a 67 Nova that goes in the 9's. Speed junkie.... My wife has a 65 Ford Falcon.. But there is nothing like waiting for our Pigeons to fly home from a long race..


----------



## Crazy Pete

Amen to that.
Dave


----------



## billyr70

Andyfitz, i grew up in Laurel MD. Where you at in Laurel?

Billy


----------



## Andyfitz

billyr70 said:


> Andyfitz, i grew up in Laurel MD. Where you at in Laurel?
> 
> Billy


 I live in the howard county part of laurel right off of RT 29. Do you live in Laurel now?


----------



## eyespyer

Andyfitz said:


> Anyone have any plans on building training baskets? or just basic dimensions of what a normal size one would be?


I was wanting some plans too. Was going to build some this winter to be ready for next year.


----------



## billyr70

Andyfitz said:


> I live in the howard county part of laurel right off of RT 29. Do you live in Laurel now?


I live 30 minutes above Baltimore in Glen Rock PA. I work in Howard county area almost everyday though. I lived on BroklynBridge rd for a long time. I also lived in Whiskey Bottom for a while when i was a teenager.


----------



## Andyfitz

that can not be a fun commute. Does your buddy have extra baskets on hand to sell? I drive out to see the in laws in lancaster every few weeks and heading that way during rush hour is rough


----------



## billyr70

I will have to call him and see when he might have some.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

I saw two made from the top & bottom half of a plastic dog crate. They used pegboard. Cheap. Easy to find (craigslist).


----------



## atvracinjason

is the entire family into riding? I see a bike for momma bear one for poppa bear and one for a cub


----------



## GEMcC5150

I followed we the pictures and made one from lumber that was in the shop. The demention are aprox 26 x 14 x 11 load door on top and the ends come off for release. Simple day project.


----------



## billyr70

atvracinjason said:


> is the entire family into riding? I see a bike for momma bear one for poppa bear and one for a cub


Lol, No just me and my three sons ride the dirt bikes. My wife will ride the ATV's. We have 4 Dirt Bikes and 5 ATV's. (TO MANY HOBBIES)

But the Pigeons have been taking most of my time.


----------



## Andyfitz

billyr70 said:


> Here are some standard shipping baskets that i use. Dimentions are 24in long by 16in wide by 11in high. I have a local guy make them for me for $30.00 each. Hope this helps. He makes small, medium, and large Baskets. I use the Medium witch is pictured below.
> 
> Billy


 What material are used in the picks in the balck and blue part?


----------



## billyr70

I think he said its Marine canvas. Seems very durable.


----------



## Andyfitz

I decided to go on the cheap side and build my own basket her is a pic of it what do you all think?


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Looks great. Although you forgot a screw in one of your hinges


----------



## birdkeeper

That looks good. How many birds can you put in it and how heavy is it?


----------



## yvannava

looks good i can still see the leaf from the tree you made it from. lol


----------



## Guest

looks great , you dun good


----------



## Andyfitz

TN_PIGEON said:


> Looks great. Although you forgot a screw in one of your hinges


you know the rule of the last screw falls and you can not find it.


----------



## billyr70

Looks fantastic. Good job


----------



## avian

by the way 2 nice bikes you have got there


----------



## hasseian_313

great as soon as i have time i whant to bult a few my self


----------



## Andyfitz

yvannava said:


> looks good i can still see the leaf from the tree you made it from. lol


Hahahaha The tree i cut down to make it had lots of leaves but you got to like how I was able to mill out all those 1/4" dowels perfectly LOL


----------



## yvannava

man i'm jealous i cant build anything that perfect. ima try to make one.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Heres mine.


----------



## zugbug13

Nice Job! Charlie


----------



## raftree3

*Here's mine*

Not too fancy, just took apart a hollow cored interior door and used the thin veneer wood, works fine, basically no cost. RAF stands for Rich's Air Force, my loft name.


----------



## billyr70

Great job... I like the name to. (RAF) Very funny


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks good. You put the door at the right place. I put mine to one side and its harder to catch the birds. I didnt know any better at the time.


----------



## raftree3

Yeah, but I haven't seen anyone match your shop skills.


----------



## raftree3

Several years ago I bought 200 5ft fiberglass rods from a company going out of business that used them to make CB radio antennas. Never knew what I'd do with them all till lately.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Here is the first basket I made. I used a broken pallet from work for the wood, the canopy fabric from my wind destroyed canopy for the sides, an eighth inch tig rod to hold the release flap, and a small engine pull rope for the handle. All together I had about $2 out of pocket expense in this thing.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Dowel spacing*

I've been looking for some plans too but I just keep getting pictures. I'd really like to know how far to space the dowels.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

raftree3 said:


> Yeah, but I haven't seen anyone match your shop skills.


Yeah and I dont think he has a desk job either.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> Yeah and I dont think he has a desk job either.


Are you talking about me not having a desk job?


----------



## raftree3

Space the dowels 2" apart on center. The box is about 18x36 to hold about 20 birds. Make it about 10" tall and any size you'd like really, just depends how many birds you want it to hold and how much you want to carry around.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Are you talking about me not having a desk job?


yes you. I dont know to many desk jockeys that can build. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> yes you. I dont know to many desk jockeys that can build. LOL


I worked for a water dept for 34 years and for a 4 MGD water treatment plant for the last 4 years. That is all i ever did. My building skills come from buying a fixer upper house when i got married and not having enough money to pay anyone to fix it. I learned by doing. I have the ability that if i see it i can build it or if i see something done i can do it. I was never a carpenter but I'm sure i could be one if i wanted to be. I guess i do have sort of a desk job I sit all night and monitor the plant, and play on pigeon talk about 6 of the 8 hrs I'm there. LOL If you saw the stone wall in my post with the inside door. I watched a guy lay stone for one day to learn and that was my first stone work. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Just started mine today*

I got in to work today and knew it was going to be slow so I started building my first basket. I didn't get it done but I got a good bit done in between my other regular work. It's not perfect but I'm not building a church. LOL

Link - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thanks, its almost done.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

mcox0112 said:


> I got in to work today and knew it was going to be slow so I started building my first basket. I didn't get it done but I got a good bit done in between my other regular work. It's not perfect but I'm not building a church. LOL
> 
> Link - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


Yours looks like its built Heavy Duty. Good Job. I'll clean mine up tomorrow and post a pic..my first and only basket that I have made. I bought some collapsible used ones for $10 ea off a retired fancier so no need to make anymore for awhile.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Just a quick question HOW long can you hold birds in a basket?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Little more done*

I got a little more done today. I got the front door made, drilled the vent holes, filled the nail holes, and sanded it down. I'll stain it on Monday when I get back into work.

Link- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Almost forgot*

I almost forgot to share pics of my original training basket. I don't use it anymore because my collapsible crates are much lighter. I know I said I was gonna clean it but I forgot..I was busy taking care of my birds. It actually doesn't look that bad in the day time when its clean. I added 7 dixie cup holders to feed and water the birds before release and then learned later on you don't feed before release.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I guess they didn't come home to quick did they. LOL


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

mcox0112 said:


> I guess they didn't come home to quick did they. LOL


I wouldn't know this is only used as a temp holding crate while I clean breeder boxes.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Ah ok, so you never used it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

mcox0112 said:


> Ah ok, so you never used it.


I will say "lighter is better" with training baskets. Although I like rugged heavy duty built items...after lugging around a 10lbs training basket filled with birds and comparing that to a 3 lbs basket.. theres no looking back. Besides the lighter baskets are collapsible and that makes storage very convenient.


----------



## spirit wings

jAxTecH said:


> I will say "lighter is better" with training baskets. Although I like rugged heavy duty built items...after lugging around a 10lbs training basket filled with birds and comparing that to a 3 lbs basket.. theres no looking back. Besides the lighter baskets are collapsible and that makes storage very convenient.


exactly!... I learned that the hard way.. Im just a small lady and a basket full of birds gets quite heavy.. now I like to have just more of the smaller baskets with the canvas sides that fold down.. they are so light.. and easier to take in the loft and walk with them...


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Its a gift*

I'm not making this to use. I am making it for a friend of mine as a gift. Thats why I'm doing all the hardware in brass and drilled the vent holes out in his loft name. I wouldn't want to carry this thing around alot, its made out of solid red oak.


----------



## spirit wings

mcox0112 said:


> I'm not making this to use. I am making it for a friend of mine as a gift. Thats why I'm doing all the hardware in brass and drilled the vent holes out in his loft name. I wouldn't want to carry this thing around alot, its made out of solid red oak.


well aren't you a nice guy....Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I ask Santa for one of those aluminum show boxes. I have been good I think.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I ask Santa for one of those aluminum show boxes. I have been good I think.


If your serious about that Global Pigeon Supply has nice used ones for sale like $50 ea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats where i told her I mean Santa to get it.


----------



## raftree3

There's some nice ones on e-bay right now...current bid is only about $9 plus shipping?


----------



## Andyfitz

raftree3 said:


> There's some nice ones on e-bay right now...current bid is only about $9 plus shipping?


where on Ebay dd you find them?


----------



## raftree3

Just search "Racing Pigeons" then scroll through till you find them.


----------



## raftree3

Actually need to search "Racing Pigeon" it's on the second page...one is still at $9 the other is up to $16.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Are they new


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> Actually need to search "Racing Pigeon" it's on the second page...one is still at $9 the other is up to $16.


 There not the kind i want.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Just got a little more done on my basket today. Not to much you can do when your letting the finish dry. LOL

More pics added-

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


----------



## JRNY

Looking good. Im in the middle of making one also. Wish I had the room you had.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Yeah makes it nice when you have a nice open shop to work in.


----------



## spirit wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There not the kind i want.


shadybug with your skills you could make a killer basket..just the way you want it..lol..I have seen your loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You probably right spirit wings but why go to all the trouble when my wife will get me one for Christmas. I really couldn't think of anything else i wanted. I want one of the light weight aluminum ones to take my saddles to the shows when i raise some.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Yeah but if you make your own you stand out from the rest. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is what i would like.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=37_92&products_id=452


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Yeah those are nice. I would like to get those too but I'm putting one kid through school and two more are on the way. I will be building everything for awhile. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> Yeah those are nice. I would like to get those too but I'm putting one kid through school and two more are on the way. I will be building everything for awhile. LOL


My youngest has 6 weeks of collage left after the Christmas break them im done with kids and schools.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> Yeah but if you make your own you stand out from the rest. LOL


I have one on the 3rd page i built.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Lucky You. I cant even see light at the end of the tunnel. LOL


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have one on the 3rd page i built.


Yeah I saw that one. Nice job.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is what i would like.
> 
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=37_92&products_id=452


The new ones are nice but I'm more frugal..I would get the 2 used once ones for the $5 more and have a back up.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?products_id=616


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

mcox0112 said:


> Just got a little more done on my basket today. Not to much you can do when your letting the finish dry. LOL
> 
> More pics added-
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


Wow..I call that attention to detail. Looks really nice. Good Job!


----------



## JRNY

Heres mine still in the works.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

yeah that looks good. I see you use the table saw as a work bench too. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks real good. Smart using thin wood on the sides it won't be to heavy.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks real good. Smart using thin wood on the sides it won't be to heavy.


So are you sayin that since I must use a hand truck to move my red oak basket around thats wrong?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

JRNY said:


> Heres mine still in the works.


What are your dimensions if you dont mind me asking? I just built mine out of what I had around and made it work.


----------



## JRNY

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks real good. Smart using thin wood on the sides it won't be to heavy.


Thanks . Yeah all wood is 1 inch wide by 3/4. Still have to put some vents on the sides . 
This one is about a 28 x 17 x 9 I beleive. I maybe put it on my site for sale.


----------



## JRNY

mcox0112 said:


> yeah that looks good. I see you use the table saw as a work bench too. LOL


Thanks. Any space is available.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

JRNY said:


> Thanks . Yeah all wood is 1 inch wide by 3/4. Still have to put some vents on the sides .
> This one is about a 28 x 17 x 9 I beleive. I maybe put it on my site for sale.


Thats about what mine is. I wasnt to far off when I was guessing how big to make it.


----------



## JRNY

mcox0112 said:


> Thats about what mine is. I wasnt to far off when I was guessing how big to make it.



What I usually do is go to all different site's. Save pic's and info. Then I compare and make my own.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Thats kind of what I did. I would hate to be someone that never really built anything before and go by the pictures you find. You know what I mean?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> So are you sayin that since I must use a hand truck to move my red oak basket around thats wrong?


No im not saying that. I like yours. Is the hand truck going to be built out of oak too. LOL I actually think yours is one of the best built i have seen I think it is nicer than mine. but you know they do make oak 1/4 " thick. LOL I'm just kidding great job now get busy on that truck


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Finally*

IT IS DONE

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1439


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

looks very nice!! 

what does it weigh?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Chromie said:


> looks very nice!!
> 
> what does it weigh?


It weighs alot. LOL I dont know right now. I'll let you know when I go to ship it on Wednesday.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

well it looks nice all the same...I like the pigeon on the side


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Chromie said:


> well it looks nice all the same...I like the pigeon on the side


Thanks, it was my first one.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

I like it..Looks well made and if properly taken care of should last 20yrs easy.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

jAxTecH said:


> I like it..Looks well made and if properly taken care of should last 20yrs easy.


I made it as a gift for the guy that gave me so much help in getting started in pigeon racing.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That's very nice to do that for someone. I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## pigoenwind

*my basker*











my basket plus youtube video 。 take a look .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPc_BreIALs


----------



## pigoenwind

my basket 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPc_BreIALs


----------



## pigoenwind




----------



## Feathered Dragons

pigoenwind said:


> my basket
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPc_BreIALs


Thats a really nice job you did there.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Man your good.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

jAxTecH said:


> The new ones are nice but I'm more frugal..I would get the 2 used once ones for the $5 more and have a back up.
> 
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?products_id=616


 I ordered a 12 bird used aluminum box from Global. It will be here in 3 days i will let you know what it looks like.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I ordered a 12 bird used aluminum box from Global. It will be here in 3 days i will let you know what it looks like.


How much was the shipping for the aluminum box?


----------



## Andyfitz

mcox0112 said:


> Thats a really nice job you did there.


very nice!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

jAxTecH said:


> How much was the shipping for the aluminum box?


Thr shipping was free


----------



## PigeonVilla

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thr shipping was free


how did you get freeing shipping from global ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I don't know when i checked out the total was the price of the box I'm assuming its free i did it online i will check it tomorrow my wife did it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I called them there was shipping 86 dollars total for a 12 bird used 60 dollar basket.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I called them there was shipping 86 dollars total for a 12 bird used 60 dollar basket.


 Wow I was really hoping that you somehow escaped the shipping charge on that lol ,still seems to be a good deal , might even have to look into buying one for myself at that price,let us know how nice your crate is when you get it and I will go from there .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Sure will i expect it tomorrow when i did the check out online there was no postage there, whats up with that. It said total 60.00 and there were 0.00 where the postage should be.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just got my box from global. There was a rivet loose on the bottom a place where the wood finish came off from a sticker from shipping i guess, and some dropping marks on the bottoms inside and a little saw dust. Other than those minor things it looks great none of the aluminum is dented and if it was it would be easy to tap back out. I think its in good shape for being shipped from overseas.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I just got my box from global. There was a rivet loose on the bottom a place where the wood finish came off from a sticker from shipping i guess, and some dropping marks on the bottoms inside and a little saw dust. Other than those minor things it looks great none of the aluminum is dented and if it was it would be easy to tap back out. I think its in good shape for being shipped from overseas.


You can always look on the brightside...you saved $35.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yea I think its worth buying the used one. I can fix them miner marks and it will look better than a new one. On another note they weigh next to nothing. For someone who can't lift they would be great.


----------



## APF_LOFT

here's my training crate. what do you think


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think its a waste of time APF, when you could have taken a cardboard box and punched some holes in it. Guys do it a lot at the pigeon shows i go to.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Ok, who didn't see that comin' ?


----------



## pigeon is fun

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think its a waste of time APF, when you could have taken a cardboard box and punched some holes in it. Guys do it a lot at the pigeon shows i go to.


Shadybug,
Did you say waste of time?


----------



## APF_LOFT

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think its a waste of time APF, when you could have taken a cardboard box and punched some holes in it. Guys do it a lot at the pigeon shows i go to.


cardboard box? i use keychain LED light cardboard box also and it work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

APF Lofts, You told me my candle box was a waste of time, that a led light would do the same thing at less expense and time. I'm telling you now that your boxes are a waste of time when you could just take a cardboard box put air holes in it and cut a door to transport your birds, It works great.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Shadybug Lofts said:


> APF Lofts, You told me my candle box was a waste of time, that a led light would do the same thing at less expense and time. I'm telling you now that your boxes are a waste of time when you could just take a cardboard box put air holes in it and cut a door to transport your birds, It works great.


Shadybug,
I might try that and its disposable!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Here mine*


----------



## APF_LOFT

it a training box or training crate or training basket pal. i did saw your album i did see a training crate is that made of cardboard box?
the pic below is your carboard box right?











and i think may box have more features than yours. here in the Philippines we use game fowl cardboard box to ship or transport pigeon.


----------



## APF_LOFT

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I ordered a 12 bird used aluminum box from Global. It will be here in 3 days i will let you know what it looks like.


why u order a aluminum one if your cardboard box work great for you?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats a nice box HmoobH8wj, but you make the same mistake I did, you should put the top door in the center so you don't have to reach so far back in to catch the birds. Mine works fine and yours will to.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

APF_LOFT said:


> here's my training crate. what do you think


That is really cool! I might copy your idea except I would make the swinging door a sliding door. I also like the color scheme with the logo on it. Well done.


----------



## ptras

JaxRacingLofts said:


> That is really cool! I might copy your idea except I would make the swinging door a sliding door. I also like the color scheme with the logo on it. Well done.


Hey Jax...long time no see. How is your racing going?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

ptras said:


> Hey Jax...long time no see. How is your racing going?


Our races start October 1'st..Right now I'm just doing training tosses with my birds. Looks like I lost quite a few pushing them without repeating the same location twice. So tomorrow I'm going to start my* "remedial training 101"* with them and take them back to all the points they have been before until they come in as a tight group together. 
I'm thinking about creating a blog so I can basically have an online diary of my birds progress. I could use my website but its not really the right format for doing daily posting. How is your season going?


----------



## ptras

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Our races start October 1'st..Right now I'm just doing training tosses with my birds. Looks like I lost quite a few pushing them without repeating the same location twice. So tomorrow I'm going to start my* "remedial training 101"* with them and take them back to all the points they have been before until they come in as a tight group together.
> I'm thinking about creating a blog so I can basically have an online diary of my birds progress. I could use my website but its not really the right format for doing daily posting. How is your season going?


My birds are doing great. I don't race, as I have all white birds, although I have a few that are descended from winning racing stock. I'm building up my stock so that I can give back the breeders that were given to me at the start of the season. That way I'll only have breeders that were raised in my loft...and that figured out how to get back to my loft when released 

Good luck with your season.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

ptras said:


> My birds are doing great. I don't race, as I have all white birds, although I have a few that are descended from winning racing stock. I'm building up my stock so that I can give back the breeders that were given to me at the start of the season. That way I'll only have breeders that were raised in my loft...and that figured out how to get back to my loft when released
> 
> Good luck with your season.


I wish I could give back the breeders I was given I have too many right now and I would like to just roll my 2010-2011 ybs into my 2012 old bird team / breeders. I offered the ones I was given and bought and paid for back to them just to get them off of my feed bill and they don't want them back so now it seems the motto: "Big Hearts equal Big Lofts" applies to me


----------



## ptras

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I wish I could give back the breeders I was given I have too many right now and I would like to just roll my 2010-2011 ybs into my 2012 old bird team / breeders. I offered the ones I was given and bought and paid for back to them just to get them off of my feed bill and they don't want them back so now it seems the motto: "Big Hearts equal Big Lofts" applies to me


That's funny. You could always just fly the breeders with your birds, and see where they end up trapping in.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i dont catch the yb. i have an open in my yb loft so all i do is open door for cage and they go in and i close and then i toss =D


----------



## APF_LOFT

JaxRacingLofts said:


> That is really cool! I might copy your idea except I would make the swinging door a sliding door. I also like the color scheme with the logo on it. Well done.


yes you can copy it, hope you can make a better t-box


----------



## bhymer

http://www.redroselofts.com/carrying_crate.htm


Looks easy to build and light weight....


----------

